# D-Link DWL-520+ and Tiger...



## Finch (Jan 1, 2006)

Anyone have any luck getting a D-Link DWL-520+ wireless card working with Tiger? D-Link doens't seem to offer a driver nor can a find a third party solution searching Google? Does D-Link offer a Mac OS driver for and WiFi card that can be used with the DWL-520+?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 2, 2006)

Try the Orangeware drivers. My D-link DWL G650 works fine with these drivers.
Good luck!


----------



## macchic (Jan 15, 2006)

Orangeware has a driver that supports this card and several dozen others.

http://www.orangeware.com/endusers/wirelessformac.html

It is $15 dollars and the demo is a 15 minute timeout. After 15 minutes you must reboot the computer for the driver to continue to run the card. I was very pleased to be able to use it in full before I purchased so I knew it would work.

I have installed this card and the driver and the driver interface is good but different than airport. 
*****If all you have ever used before is airport I highly recommend printing the Read Me file which has the install and setup inctructions.


----------

